# Why don't people live 900 years anymore?



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

Methusaleh, 969.  Adam, 930.  Average man today with the technological advances of modern medicine, 75 or so.  

115:






113:





115:





Do any of you really think somebody can physically hold out for 900 years?  Does that even make a bit of sense?


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Sin seperates us from God. Through time we gotten further away from creations perfection.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Because it is way too long to pay alimony.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 12, 2010)

Because.


----------



## earl (Sep 12, 2010)

What makes you think they ever did ? Can we all say parable ?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> Sin seperates us from God. Through time we gotten further away from creations perfection.



By that rationale, Adam would be the longest lived person ever.  But Methy beat him out by 39 years.  Nice try.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

we learned to count different than they did


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> By that rationale, Adam would be the longest lived person ever.  But Methy beat him out by 39 years.  Nice try.


 
 Nice try?? When your talking 900 yrs, 39 yrs is splitting hairs wouldnt you say? 39 yrs would be a night out on the town. Geesh.
  So if you out live your Dad by 39 yrs is everything  getting better?


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> By that rationale, Adam would be the longest lived person ever.  But Methy beat him out by 39 years.  Nice try.



dont comment in here on much...but this made me chuckle


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> By that rationale, Adam would be the longest lived person ever.  But Methy beat him out by 39 years.  Nice try.



Somebody's reading the bible again....Instead of reading it trying to find supposed flaws or contradictions, why not trying to read it asking God to reveal Himself to you.  What do you have to lose...give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## earl (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't think it had any supposed flaws or contradictions. If they aren't there ,he must be reading it right .


----------



## Crubear (Sep 12, 2010)

Adam didn't have to grow up from a child, he started as an adult.

Why don't we now? What would you get your wife for your 850th Anniversary that she didn't already have 100 of?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> Somebody's reading the bible again....Instead of reading it trying to find supposed flaws or contradictions, why not trying to read it asking God to reveal Himself to you.  What do you have to lose...give it a shot and see what happens.



Well if your rock and foundation were as bulletproof and airtight as you'd like for somebody like me to think it is, such scrutiny shouldn't be an issue at all.

I just don't understand the approach to life based on a book for which I would have to suspend reality to comprehend.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 12, 2010)

earl said:


> I didn't think it had any supposed flaws or contradictions. If they aren't there ,he must be reading it right .



What?  Are you simply cantankerous all the time, or were you just born that way.  Obviously, when someone reads the bible, posts the facts and figures it contains, and then purposely begins trying to find them faulty, they are approaching the scriptures with a lot of negative cynicism right from the start.  If you, Hammy or any other individual on here would open the scriptures honestly,humbly and with a real since of searching for the truth, I know God is fiathful to reveal the truths of His Word to the sincere seeker.  Draw near to Him and He will draw near to you!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> Nice try?? When your talking 900 yrs, 39 yrs is splitting hairs wouldnt you say? 39 yrs would be a night out on the town. Geesh.
> So if you out live your Dad by 39 yrs is everything  getting better?





apoint said:


> Through time we gotten further away from creations perfection.



You're already making an exception to the rule established (aka, disagreeing) with your last post in this thread.  Which is it?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> Draw near to Him and He will draw near to you!



Sounds nice and all but that really reads like an impractical slogan from a bumper sticker.  

The word of God...don't try to make sense of it.  Is that the message here?


----------



## farmasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Could it be because the genetic code of man was without errors and defects that would come through the generations that would follow? 

I would also think there would be less disease, enviromental toxins, etc.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

farmasis said:


> Could it be because the genetic code of man was without errors and defects that would come through the generations that would follow?
> 
> I would also think there would be less disease, enviromental toxins, etc.



Don't you think God would have waited a while to introduce all these things since he was trying to populate the planet from 2 people?


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Well if your rock and foundation were as bulletproof and airtight as you'd like for somebody like me to think it is, such scrutiny shouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> I just don't understand the approach to life based on a book for which I would have to suspend reality to comprehend.



Seems to me you assume the reality of the present has been unchanged through the ages.  You can't see where sin has lead to death, and through that degenerative process life continues to depart from the perfection at creation?  What result does infidility,chronic drug use, domestic violence and the like do to relationships.  It tears them apart, and produces something very unattractive in the process....I believe this is what sin has done to our world.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

Careful Christian brothers, don't turn your speculation into fact.

It is simply what it is.

Someplace in the Old Testament is a verse that speaks of mankind being allotted 70 years I believe.  Not sure.  Don't remember where it is.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Sounds nice and all but that really reads like an impractical slogan from a bumper sticker.
> 
> The word of God...don't try to make sense of it.  Is that the message here?



Absolutely not...but through what type of sense are you considering.  If you honestly and humbly seek, I know you will find your answers....thing is I'm pretty sure you think you have it all figured out already, and that the bible has no part of your thought process?


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You're already making an exception to the rule established (aka, disagreeing) with your last post in this thread.  Which is it?



 Friend, if you cant read what I have wrote then there is no since me going on. Good nite, say your prayers


----------



## farmasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Don't you think God would have waited a while to introduce all these things since he was trying to populate the planet from 2 people?


 
Sure...makes sense


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Careful Christian brothers, don't turn your speculation into fact.
> 
> It is simply what it is.
> 
> Someplace in the Old Testament is a verse that speaks of mankind being allotted 70 years I believe.  Not sure.  Don't remember where it is.



 If you want me to believe that, do you not want me to believe the other biblical writings of 900 yrs old?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> Friend, if you cant read what I have _wrote _then there is no since me going on. Good nite, say your prayers



I did read what you have _written_, which is two opposite sides of the same coin.  Thus my confusion.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Adam and Eve could eat freely from The Tree of Life.It took many generations for that to deminish.Moses only lived to 120,and down it went to 70 and 80,as it is today.It is as true,for me,as the sun set was this evening.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Adam and Eve could eat freely from The Tree of Life.It took many generations for that to deminish.Moses only lived to 120,and down it went to 70 and 80,as it is today.It is as true,for me,as the sun set was this evening.



I was thinking more in terms of the oldest person on the planet instead of life expectancy so much.  But since you're bringing it up, how do you account for life expectancy of around 50 years in the middle ages?

Oh, and the sunset is just an illusion.  Consider that!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

farmasis said:


> Could it be because the genetic code of man was without errors and defects that would come through the generations that would follow?
> 
> I would also think there would be less disease, enviromental toxins, etc.



You're probably on to something here.


.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I was thinking more in terms of the oldest person on the planet instead of life expectancy so much.  But since you're bringing it up, how do you account for life expectancy of around 50 years in the middle ages?
> 
> Oh, and the sunset is just an illusion.  Consider that!



We don't even have to go back to the middle ages for that.Try the turn of the 20th century.Disease,eating habits,and medical practices were the cause of a lot of death.You still had the very aged in every generation.As far as illusion,sunset for us,is sunrise for the other side of the world.That is the grand illusion,or better yet,another miracle from THE LORD HIMSELF.As far as the east,is from the west.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> If you want me to believe that, do you not want me to believe the other biblical writings of 900 yrs old?



My intent wasn't to get you to believe anything I wrote.
I know the Bible speaks of people living several hundred years.  But I don't think you, or myself, or anyone else can claim a particular reason we don't live that long now.

Be a brave Christian and say:  "I have no idea but it could be..........."

I think farmasis is probably closer to the truth.
If sin has affected longevity, then a near perfect life should be able to live a few hundred years even now.

But now we have chemicals, uncontrolled radiation, pollution, and all sorts of things we breath.

It is what it is.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 12, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> We don't even have to go back to the middle ages for that.Try the turn of the 20th century.Disease,eating habits,and medical practices were the cause of a lot of death.You still had the very aged in every generation.As far as illusion,sunset for us,is sunrise for the other side of the world.That is the grand illusion,or better yet,another miracle from THE LORD HIMSELF.As far as the east,is from the west.



Never mind.  You're never wrong about anything so there's no point in it.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 13, 2010)

We have some of the most pointless inquiry.... and responses on this forum (not just the SDS) sometimes. Not a put-down, just an observation.

Six, the Bible doesn't give a direct answer to your question, perhaps reflecting the lack of importance. 

Seems that given the opportunity to speculate, many will. I searched the www. and found nothing close to satisfying in the way of answers. Factual information is scant; the balance has varying degrees of implausibility (mostly folks clutching at straws and trying to appear wise).

I'll just accept the Word of God on the ages given. It neither adds nor subtracts from my faith. I cannot see that an explanation for the wide divergence in longevities would alter my faith.

Sometimes noodling out our own explanation is just a waste of time.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 13, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Never mind.  You're never wrong about anything so there's no point in it.



Why the sour attitude....you asked and someone gave you an honest attempt at an answer...it was getting late.  I think the ages of folks mentioned in the bible are things to ask others about, ponder, and even question but when you put out the question and have your mind made up already and are not truly seeking, there in lies the problem.


----------



## Israel (Sep 13, 2010)

Free radicals.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no idea and don't feel it important.


----------



## Israel (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe free radishes.


----------



## Crubear (Sep 13, 2010)

Average life expectancy is just that, an average. If you want to know why it was so low in the Middle Ages, or the 20th Centry first look at the infant mortality rate.

How many 90 year olds does it take to make up for an infant death?

Hint - 1 infant, 1 90 year old = average life of 45


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 13, 2010)

Why would you even worry about meadow muffins like that anyway.

God choose it that way and he alone knows why, however I am glad he choose that I would not live 900 years. The prospects of me spending another 835 years on this earth is more scary than a giant rattle headed copper moccasin.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 13, 2010)

It does occur to me that the advanced ages may be noted in the Bible to recognize extreme examples rather than any kind of norm for that time in history.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay it appears that no Christians that have posted here are aware of the creation theory that is to be applied here. Six let me attempt to explain to the best of my ability, which still does not prove, but does show a theory.

Before the flood as we have all read there had never been any rain before. It was said that there was a vapor around the Earth at that time. Think of this whole thing & compare to a terrarium & how it can sustain it's own environment & produce enough moisture to keep it well watered.

During this time here on Earth there were much larger plants as ferns would grow as high as 50 feet tall as today it could never reach that high. Even evolutionists have found thru archeology old fossilized plants that dwarf the plants that we have from today. This would also fit into the theory of what those huge plant eating dinosaurs would be able to have enough plant food to sustain their enormous appetite.  

Now, with this brief description, lets bring this over to mankind living all those years. The theory basically says that since there was that protective vapor around Earth during this time, that mankind was not exposed to the dangerous rays from the sun to which is why he could live much longer. It is also believed that in those days that a man could walk 20 miles & not get tired. While I don't have this information on me, but credible creationist Scientists have done some sort of experiments on this theory to which resulted in this theory being plausible. After the flood we understand that the vapor canopy that existed over the Earth was broken. Over time as you'll see the longevity of the ages of man after the flood began to diminish with every generation. 

Now mind you, I am not even close to being an expert in any of this. I am simply stating what creationist scientists have discovered in their testing & experiments. I'll post a few links of various creationists websites below, some are old Earth creationists (OEC's) and some are young Earth creationists (YEC's).

http://www.reasons.org/<~~ Old Earther Hugh Ross is an Astronomer & you can find lots from him on you tube.

http://www.icr.org/ <~~ Institute for Creation Research, made up on mainly young Earth scientists.

There are many more, but it's worth taking a glance at these for better answers than I could ever attempt to give.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 13, 2010)

possum steak said:


> Okay it appears that no Christians that have posted here are aware of the creation theory that is to be applied here. Six let me attempt to explain to the best of my ability, which still does not prove, but does show a theory.
> 
> Before the flood as we have all read there had never been any rain before. It was said that there was a vapor around the Earth at that time. Think of this whole thing & compare to a terrarium & how it can sustain it's own environment & produce enough moisture to keep it well watered.
> 
> ...



Appearances can be deceiving. I googled and read several sites putting forth their explanations including the one you advanced. I did not post them because it is highly speculative. For one, they can't prove the atmospheric conditions they claim. The second , even if the conditions that are assumed really did exist, then they still may or may not be correct in assuming that advanced aging resulted from those particular conditions. Building a theory on sand and using it as a foundation for a subsequent, speculative theory is pure fantasy, a house of cards. 

Why is it important to have an answer to the OP? And, if it is "important" and Scripture doe not give us an explanation and science provides no verifiable explanation, why do we feel compelled to cobble up some bogus explanation? 

Guys, I apologize for my inability to give an adequate answer, but under the particular circumstance, I refuse to insult your intelligence with  a wheelbarrow full of bull twaddle or some story that holds less water than a nylon cast net.

Science has no proof and Scripture offers no explanation of which I am aware. Period.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Appearances can be deceiving. I googled and read several sites putting forth their explanations including the one you advanced. I did not post them because it is highly speculative. For one, they can't prove the atmospheric conditions they claim. The second , even if the conditions that are assumed really did exist, then they still may or may not be correct in assuming that advanced aging resulted from those particular conditions. Building a theory on sand and using it as a foundation for a subsequent, speculative theory is pure fantasy, a house of cards.
> 
> Why is it important to have an answer to the OP? And, if it is "important" and Scripture doe not give us an explanation and science provides no verifiable explanation, why do we feel compelled to cobble up some bogus explanation?
> 
> ...






Bravo !!!!  WELL DONE!!!!!!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 13, 2010)

My answer to the OP would be , Can you Imagine someone doing evil for 900 years ?
I believe God shortened life spans for that very reason, so do many Hebrew sages believed this.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re:*

Genesis 6
3 And the LORD said, “My Spirit shall not strive with man forever, for he is indeed flesh; yet his days shall be one hundred and twenty years.” 

Kinda meshes with Lowjack.  I will say that I hope I do make 120, but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Madman (Sep 13, 2010)

Genesis 2:9 9 And the LORD God made all kinds of trees grow out of the ground—trees that were pleasing to the eye and good for food. In the middle of the garden were the tree of life and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.


 This tree no longer exists.  Without it human bodies wear out.

But there is hope.

Revelation 22:14
"Blessed are those who wash their robes, that they may have the right to the tree of life and may go through the gates into the city.

And thats about all the Bible says and thats about all I know on the subject.


----------



## Madman (Sep 13, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> My answer to the OP would be , Can you Imagine someone doing evil for 900 years ?
> I believe God shortened life spans for that very reason, so do many Hebrew sages believed this.



Point well taken LJ.  Imagine living in a world soaked in sin for eternity.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lets see. New math combined with Noah's arc math.

900 months is 900x 30.5 days= 27450 days.
27450  days divided by 354 days is 77.54 years.

This is the time that teeth are worn out. Prostates go south. Ribs expand like...well they don't. Brains are several shoe sizes smaller than they were when twenty. Bowels move or they don't at odd times. Arteries and veins expand like gas pipes--they don't  and are clogged with fats like the gas trap of the kitchen sink. Hearing is guesswork. Sight is dimming and you have to rest your eyes. Sleep is less and less. And people treat you like you are a different species.

Could it be that once upon a time yrs were calculated by the lunar cycle because it was easier to count on your fingers than that blinding sun shift? People did not have electronic calculators back then, nor optometrists.


----------



## possum steak (Sep 13, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Appearances can be deceiving. I googled and read several sites putting forth their explanations including the one you advanced. I did not post them because it is highly speculative. For one, they can't prove the atmospheric conditions they claim. The second , even if the conditions that are assumed really did exist, then they still may or may not be correct in assuming that advanced aging resulted from those particular conditions. Building a theory on sand and using it as a foundation for a subsequent, speculative theory is pure fantasy, a house of cards.
> 
> Why is it important to have an answer to the OP? And, if it is "important" and Scripture doe not give us an explanation and science provides no verifiable explanation, why do we feel compelled to cobble up some bogus explanation?
> 
> ...



If you read my post closely you'll see that I don't consider myself an expert, but that is what has been taught from the creationists. I'm like you, I don't know what to believe on the issue, really don't care either. This has nothing to do with my faith in God at all no matter what I believe. Much to the he!!fire & brimstone of some, I'm an old Earth creationist.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Madman said:


> Genesis 2:9 9 And the LORD God made all kinds of trees grow out of the ground—trees that were pleasing to the eye and good for food. In the middle of the garden were the tree of life and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.
> 
> 
> This tree no longer exists.  Without it human bodies wear out.
> ...




''This tree no longer exists.''


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 13, 2010)

Summa yawl done took th' ham-bait _again!_ 

Some know better,some never will.


----------



## Madman (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> ''This tree no longer exists.''



Flood got it.  Remember?


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes ,but I don't recall all the vegetation being destroyed . The dove did bring back an olive branch .


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 13, 2010)

Madman said:


> Genesis 2:9 9 And the LORD God made all kinds of trees grow out of the ground—trees that were pleasing to the eye and good for food. In the middle of the garden were the tree of life and the tree of the knowledge of good and evil.
> 
> 
> This tree no longer exists.  Without it human bodies wear out.
> ...



Yes the tree does Exist except is no longer here on earth, it will be brought down again to earth when Messiah returns and the fruit will be given to all of those who still live on earth and they will live for one thousand years again and the leaves will be what cures all diseases.

 1Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, as clear as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2down the middle of the great street of the city. On each side of the river stood the tree of life, bearing twelve crops of fruit, yielding its fruit every month. And the leaves of the tree are for the healing of the nations. 3No longer will there be any curse. The throne of God and of the Lamb will be in the city, and his servants will serve him. 4They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5There will be no more night. They will not need the light of a lamp or the light of the sun, for the Lord God will give them light. And they will reign for ever and ever. 6The angel said to me, "These words are trustworthy and true. The Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, sent his angel to show his servants the things that must soon take place."
Jesus Is Coming 
 7"Behold, I am coming soon! Blessed is he who keeps the words of the prophecy in this book."


----------



## possum steak (Sep 13, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Summa yawl done took th' ham-bait _again!_
> 
> Some know better,some never will.



aight now tell me what it is I don't know.

Ham seems like a good guy asking genuine questions, but you've been posting here much longer than I have so you know him much better.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes the tree does Exist except is no longer here on earth, it will be brought down again to earth when Messiah returns and the fruit will be given to all of those who still live on earth and they will live for one thousand years again and the leaves will be what cures all diseases.
> 
> 1Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, as clear as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2down the middle of the great street of the city. On each side of the river stood the tree of life, bearing twelve crops of fruit, yielding its fruit every month. And the leaves of the tree are for the healing of the nations. 3No longer will there be any curse. The throne of God and of the Lamb will be in the city, and his servants will serve him. 4They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5There will be no more night. They will not need the light of a lamp or the light of the sun, for the Lord God will give them light. And they will reign for ever and ever. 6The angel said to me, "These words are trustworthy and true. The Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, sent his angel to show his servants the things that must soon take place."
> Jesus Is Coming
> 7"Behold, I am coming soon! Blessed is he who keeps the words of the prophecy in this book."



Where is that from ?


----------



## gtparts (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> Where is that from ?



earl, hard to believe you don't recognize Revelation.... and you seem to be so knowledgeable about the Bible.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

possum steak said:


> Ham seems like a good guy asking genuine questions, but you've been posting here much longer than I have so you know him much better.



Thanks.   Good to see you able to form your own opinion instead of listening to the broken record there.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll take a gander some time.  I'm pessimistic but I'll look into it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

thedeacon said:


> Why would you even worry about meadow muffins like that anyway.
> 
> God choose it that way and he alone knows why, however I am glad he choose that I would not live 900 years.



Is this to say it's nobody's business?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> My answer to the OP would be , Can you Imagine someone doing evil for 900 years ?



I can't imagine anyone doing anything for 900 years.  

What would be wrong with letting Billy Graham go for say, 267?  150...that's not asking much.  Surely somebody like that could hang out far longer than the world record holder of 120 or so.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I know the Bible speaks of people living several hundred years.  But I don't think you, or myself, or anyone else can claim a particular reason we don't live that long now.
> 
> Be a brave Christian and say:  "I have no idea but it could be..........."



Best answer yet.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 13, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> Could it be that once upon a time yrs were calculated by the lunar cycle because it was easier to count on your fingers than that blinding sun shift? People did not have electronic calculators back then, nor optometrists.



Not a bad attempt.  The humility is appreciated.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 13, 2010)

Revelation?  Really?  As a source?   

Wow.

John of Patmos, also called John the Divine, was exiled to the uninhabited island of Patmos somewhere around 90 A.D., largely because he was droolingly insane.  Living largely on bugs and honey (obviously well-fermented), he wrote a series of letters to the seven or so Christian churches in Asia describing his ‘visions.’  These letters became the Book known as Revelation.  (Actually, many biblical scholars think the whole thing is just a re-writing of Zoroaster, and nailing down the precise author after all this time is a bit of a caution.)

Still, whoever wrote the stuff, it was still over 90 years later, at the earliest (though if the Zoroaster bit is right then it was largely written well prior to the events in question, and by a Persian besides), and consists of little more than a nightmarish dream-sequence that tends to be completely out of line with the supposed ‘teachings’ of Jesus.  

Not, I’d think, the sort of think one ought to count on as a source of information.  

Unless, as is being asked, those who assert that John of Patmos was really John the Apostle are correct – which would mean that John the Apostle defied all odds and lived to be at least 120 years old during an era where the average life-span was less than 40 years.  Even accounting for someone who didn’t attend math class, and asserted that an ‘average’ is determined by comparing one dead old person to one dead infant and halving the difference, one must be a bit incredulous about someone who is said to have outlived his peers by a factor of three.  So, reasonable folks would tend to conclude that John of Patmos, or John the Divine if you will, was someone entirely different.  

Things like this do make a substantive difference.  If it can be established as factual that lifepans have actually decreased (though all credible evidence is completely to the contrary), then stories that have folks wandering in the desert for 40 years and the like begin to take on a veneer of possibility.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

gtparts said:


> earl, hard to believe you don't recognize Revelation.... and you seem to be so knowledgeable about the Bible.



 I thought thats what it was but sometimes LJ likes to sneak in the Torah and the Talmud so I thought I would ask.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Revelation?  Really?  As a source?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



You can take wandering with a grain of salt.

I could say that the disciples of the S. Hawkin's Cosmology are wondering the Spiritual Forum here at Woody's.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 13, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Revelation?  Really?  As a source?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



Weak Argument siince the Author  says who he is.
Revelation 22 again
8 And I John saw these things, and heard them. And when I had heard and seen, I fell down to worship before the feet of the angel which shewed me these things.

1The revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show his servants what must soon take place. He made it known by sending his angel to his servant John, 2who testifies to everything he saw—that is, the word of God and the testimony of Jesus Christ. 3Blessed is the one who reads the words of this prophecy, and blessed are those who hear it and take to heart what is written in it, because the time is near.
Greetings and doxology 
4John, 
      To the seven churches in the province of Asia:


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course the author said who he was, just like all of them . . .  Sheesh.

John who?

You mean there is only one?

And what do the dreams of a bug-eating exiled ascetic have to do with demonstrating a variance in life-spans, anyway?  My point, overall, was that Revelation is hardly where most people go to look up hard facts . . .


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 13, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Of course the author said who he was, just like all of them . . .  Sheesh.
> 
> John who?
> 
> ...



You don't I do.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Revelation can be interpreted all kinds of ways ,so I am not surprised at your use of it . It can not be taken literally ,so have at it .


----------



## Madman (Sep 14, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> And what do the dreams of a bug-eating exiled ascetic have to do with demonstrating a variance in life-spans, anyway?  My point, overall, was that Revelation is hardly where most people go to look up hard facts . . .



 Bug eating and hard facts in the same paragraph!!!!!  

Now that is funny!  I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 14, 2010)

Too many post on here too read, but I am pretty darn sure they didn't have our calendar system that we use now to determine a year

(Go ahead and pat my own self on the back for that one )


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Too many post on here too read, but I am pretty darn sure they didn't have our calendar system that we use now to determine a year
> 
> (Go ahead and pat my own self on the back for that one )





Hey ,that's a goodun. You reckon thts why the Old Earth guys and the New Earth guys are so far apart ?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe a better question is why would anyone want to live for 900 years? I know that I certainly don't want to. Maybe that's the reason. Nobody wants to.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to live forever


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 14, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> I'm going to live forever



Me too, just not here.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 14, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Me too, just not here.




Thats what I'm talking about amen.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 14, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Maybe a better question is why would anyone want to live for 900 years?



Great question.  In a new thread about that we can all weigh in.



RoosterTodd said:


> I know that I certainly don't want to. Maybe that's the reason. Nobody wants to.



I'm thinking it's because the human body is incapable of lasting more than about 117 years.   Maybe 1 in a billion people make it that far.  Every year beyond that the odds are even slimmer.  900 years though?   Regardless of desire or intent nobody makes it that long.  Not even close.  Nor have they ever, in my opinion.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm thinking it's because the human body is incapable of lasting more than about 117 years.   Maybe 1 in a billion people make it that far.  Every year beyond that the odds are even slimmer.  900 years though?   Regardless of desire or intent nobody makes it that long.  Not even close.  Nor have they ever, in my opinion.




I'm in my early 60's and I think my feet are already worn out.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 15, 2010)

I think God put tread on their tire to accomplish specific task, some took 120 yrs to blow out some took 900, We all know there was a reason for it, those that walked and preached  or populated the earth covered a lot of ground on foot, and many years to do it


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 15, 2010)

“You don't I do.”

Really?

So when someone says something like, “Would you like fries with that?” you automatically respond, “ 4:5 – And out of the throne proceeded lightnings and thunderings and voices: and there were seven lamps of fire burning before the throne, which are the seven Spirits of God”?

And, when faced with a problem involving polynomial relations for all possible arguments x and y, for a given constant f, algebraic addition is insufficient, for you, and you prefer to look to Revelation, and answer, “ 9:1 – And the fifth angel sounded, and I saw a star fall from heaven unto the earth: and to him was given the key of the bottomless pit” ?     

Revelation contains the answers to all questions, in your view?  And you really look there for your facts?

Wow.  Cool.

Sort of glad you weren’t around when we thought up electricity, and proposed letting everyone have some, else your factual response may well have been, “10:9 – And I went unto the angel, and said unto him, Give me the little book.  And he said unto me, Take it, and eat it up; and it shall make thy belly bitter, but it shall be in thy mouth sweet as honey.”  

Those sorts of facts are tough to argue with – God has Seven Spirits, not three (neither two, nor eight, nor shall the number be four, and never nine), and the fifth angel (rather than the first, or the seventh, or the third) made some sort of sound (as angels are well-known to do, always annoying us by sounding and making stars fall to Earth – darned angels have us being hit by stars left and right), and won the key to the bottomless pit.  Who knew it was a competition for that key?  What key?  And who knew there was a ‘bottomless’ pit laying about, let alone one that was locked and needed an angel with a key to open it?  Thank goodness the Fifth angel gets it, because who knows what sort of new facts might arrive if the Fourth or Sixth angel gets there first . . .  The story says that thousands of them will suddenly arrive . . . what if they get confused about who, exactly, is Fifth?  Do angels have assigned numbers, like cosmic football players?  

But then that angel makes someone actually eat the little book?  That has to be a bit traumatic.  Still,  the part about how it will taste sweet (temptation) but will ultimately give you serious indigestion (make thy belly bitter) is well taken.  That explains to my satisfaction why so many of you fellas are all bile as a result of having consumed your little book.

(And stop typing before you even start fellas – You can’t have it both ways, where you find literal ‘facts’ in your Scripture as suit you, and wield quotes at the rest of us like a club – then turn around and weasel and squirm about how some parts are not so literal, but are allegorical instead.  Either it is ‘factual’ or it is not – it can’t be both factual and fictional at the same time. Pick one, and stand.)

So how about we try this again?  I observed, “My point, overall, was that Revelation is hardly where most people go to look up hard facts . . .”

The rejoinder was: “You don't I do.”  

Care to re-think that retort, just a bit?


----------



## gtparts (Sep 15, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> “You don't I do.”
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



More than likely, Dio, you are just asking the wrong questions. At least in that regard, you are consistent. Where do you come up with this stuff? You have all the symptoms of having a high-grade fever. You need the Great Physician.


----------



## earl (Sep 15, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> “You don't I do.”
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...





[ 7 ]


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 15, 2010)

earl said:


> [ 7 ]




You applauded that!!!!!!!!


----------



## possum steak (Sep 15, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks.   Good to see you able to form your own opinion instead of listening to the broken record there.



No problem. You don't come off to me as a wise guy, you seem to be asking deserving questions.

As for my original post about it, I simply stated a theory that was being floated around, to which is interesting, but I still have no clue.

I mean if you think about the wear & tear of teeth, bones, etc.. & all the ways of hunting & farming & fighting man did back then, these old bones of ours would not make it.

Bottom line for me =


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm thinking that the years used to be much shorter, growing in length to accommodate all the holidays.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 15, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> rock and foundation



Funny thing about that. It is neither the rock nor the foundation.


----------



## earl (Sep 15, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You applauded that!!!!!!!!



Yes I did . If you read with an open mind ,and keep
 in mind the way Revelation is written, it was a good post. He also has LJ down pretty good .


----------



## HBC4570 (Sep 15, 2010)

To answer the proposed question;
Because they don't want to.It's just too darn hard.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 15, 2010)

Ham, it seems I remember a Star Trek episode where there was some crackpot scientist running around trying to prove that we died because our cells eventually got bored of doing the same thing over and over again. Maybe that's the answer. Maybe we get bored....at a cellular level.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 16, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Ham, it seems I remember a Star Trek episode where there was some crackpot scientist running around trying to prove that we died because our cells eventually got bored of doing the same thing over and over again. Maybe that's the answer. Maybe we get bored....at a cellular level.



Heck I'm bored just reading all this..... the truth is no one knows and no one will in this lifetime. It's that simple.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 16, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Heck I'm bored just reading all this..... the truth is no one knows and no one will in this lifetime. It's that simple.



But you have a hunch, don't you?  You have the combined wisdom of what you have yourself observed and what has been recorded ACCURATELY by experimentation and history.  Why would you take a statement like "This guy lived to be 900 years old" and say "Yeah, that's possible"?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Revelation?  Really?  As a source?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


 I remember thinking about John's age and what it must have been, Seems like I had come up with 90 years as a min. Much of what you said although very unpopular is true. I'm about to spew you out for lukewarm is in direct opposition to grace. How or why would we get a new "revelation" about Jesus 90 years later, at this point, believers have already died without this information. Anyway, as many questions as I have about this book, it doesn't change my beliefs. Dio, I suspect you know lots about the bible, you must have at one time given much thought to whether there is a God or not.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2010)

After reading through, I noticed that biblically speaking, somebody had it right. God originally made man to live forever but after the sin in the garden, he said you will die. At that point we assume he intended life spans to be hi, such as 900 years, but later, frustrated with man, he said my Spirit will not contend with man, his days will be, can't remember, not God, me. After be reconciled to God by the finished work of Jesus, we believe that we are restored to the original plan of "eternal life"


----------

